# Divorce in Texas



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum but I'm hope someone can answer some questions for me.

I filed for a divorce in December 2011. My attorney has basically been non responsive during this entire process. Yes, I know I need a new attorney but I can't afford another one. The deal is, my attorney filed my original divorce petition, he has done nothing since. He has advised me that we would request my husband pay my legal fees (that intention is stated in the original petition), he told me we would go for alimony. He has done nothing. I have begged him to help me, he decides he will request a court date for temporary support, his requests comes to late as the court date is very soon. The court rejects it. The man rarely returns my emails or my phone calls. The times he has returned calls he tells me he will be filing this or that document with the court. Today, I call the Clerk of Court's office and find that I have a court date on Sept. 21 for a PTC and a Bench date of October 1. I knew about the October 1 date but nothing about the Sept. 21 date. What is the PTC and what should I expect? It is also my understanding that in Texas that mediation is required before the final court date. Is that correct? If so, there has been no discussion of a mediation date. 
I would appreciate any advice from those in Texas that have gone through this process.

Thanks!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, it's sooooooooo much easier getting a divorce in Texas if the stbx lives in another state!!!! 

I did my homework, looked up everything on the internet. I couldn't afford to download the papers even, so I typed it all up to look the same. I filed for myself, cost $219. Had to pay to serve the ex, $50. Then the court required me to get the papers okay'd by an atty $75. And 60 days later I was divorced! 

My point is.... do your homework. Look up the laws online. 

Texas Divorce: Frequently Asked Questions | divorcenet.com

WomensLaw.org | Texas: Divorce

Texas Divorce Law

« Divorce in Texas

http://www.wcbarockford.org/AdvHTML_Uploads/resources/PTC Hearing Notice Divorce Cases.pdf


----------



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

My STBX does lives in another state. Yes, you can get a divorce in Texas as soon as 60 days if the divorce is uncontested. Mine is contested.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

We had a no-fault uncontested. Cost about $260. I filed the petition for divorce and he filled out the waiver of citation. That had to be notarized. Both of those can be filed on the same day. Then you wait sixty days and one of you has to stand in front of the judge after sixty days have passed and get the final decree. You don't even need an appointment, just show up sixty days or more after the petition was filed. That was it. Easier than transferring a vehicle from out-of-state, really. 

If you want child support or alimony it can be a lot more difficult I guess, but for what you're paying in lawyer's fees you might as well just go ahead and file.


----------



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm sorry but my quetions are not about how to file for a divorce. Thanks for the responses but they are not the information I am looking for.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

There's no alimony in Texas. Your lawyer should have told you that.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You may want to contact the Texas Bar Association. Your attorney has probably broken several procedural rules. Every time a motion is filed or a court date is set, you should get a copy. You may also ask about legal aide through the association.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm not sure what PTC is ....but I had to take a parenting course before I could get my divorce...maybe that is what it is..

The course was to teach parents how to make divorce less traumatic for the children and how devastating it is for them to hear their parents insulting each other. Kids take that personally. 

It's true..no alimony in Texas.

I am so sorry your lawyer isn't cooperative. My gf went through what you are going through too. It took over a year to get divorced. It seems lawyers make things so much more difficult.


----------

